# Yet another thread on sub selection tips



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

First off, thanks for everyone on this forum for all the advice and tips you guys give out. I recently bought a FBQ2496 and reading the forums here have helped immensely in setting it up. I can't live without it either. 

I've now decided it's time to upgrade my sub. My primary sub is a B&W ASW608 and I recently purchased (used) a Focal Cub2. Right now I have them both hooked up and they just aren't doing the job I'm looking for. The B&W, though smaller, goes hits deeper below 40Hz however with the placement in my room, there is a nasty drop off at 60Hz even with the FBQ, though not as bad compared to no FBQ. The Focal doesn't have such a bad drop at 60Hz, but below 40Hz is almost non existent. Together there is OK bass, but nothing to write home about. 

I really would like your opinions on what I should buy keeping the following requirements in mind:

*My room:*
- Roughly 2000 sq ft: (20 x 12.5 x 8). The couch faces the 20' wall, so the couch and HT setup have only 10' between them. 
- Hardwood flooring
- One door and three windows on couch wall
- Two entry ways into hall / dinning room on tv wall

*My setup and use:*
- 80% HT 20% Music
- B&W DM603 S3 Floor (mains)
- B&W LCR600 S3 Center
- B&W DM600 S3 Bookshelf (surrounds)
- B&W ASW608 and Focal Cub2 Subs
- FBQ2496
- Rotel RMB-1075 5-Channel Amp
- Yamaha HTR-5890 Receiver (my weak link)

Last but not less, thanks to my tax return, I have a budget between $600 and $800 though I could go slightly higher if it's really worth it. But not much higher....

I've been looking at a few SVS subs. Seem to get good reviews here. I am partial to B&W because I LOVE my local distributor. If anyone lives in the upstate of SC, go to Stereo Video in Greenville. They are some of the best people, always knowledge and willing to help. I want to buy something from them, but I don't really like the B&W offerings on subs.

Sorry the post is so long, I ramble, but I wanted to provide as much info as possible. Thanks everyone in advance for the help.

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

Forgot to mention that I am not married to either SVS or B&W, those are just what I'm familiar with. I will take ANY suggestions and look into them. Thanks!


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

The obvious answer, given your room size and budget is the SVS PB12-NSD. It goes plenty deep, in my room it's down 3db @17hz. I've had to take steps to keep doors and picures in the HT from rattling. 

My concern is your room and your current subs performance therein. As good as the SVS is, it cannot overcome large room anomolies, even with FBQ. I'd hate for you to buy a nice sub only to be disappointed because of the room. How flexible is your sub placement? Can you do room treatments?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I know its a bit out of range for price but for a sub there is nothing better than the SVS PB13 Ultra and would work really well in your space. 
Have you given any thought to going DIY (do it yourself) for $800 you could build a sub that would preform as well as the PB13 however you really need the proper tools to make this happen.


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

DougMac said:


> The obvious answer, given your room size and budget is the SVS PB12-NSD. It goes plenty deep, in my room it's down 3db @17hz. I've had to take steps to keep doors and picures in the HT from rattling.
> 
> My concern is your room and your current subs performance therein. As good as the SVS is, it cannot overcome large room anomolies, even with FBQ. I'd hate for you to buy a nice sub only to be disappointed because of the room. How flexible is your sub placement? Can you do room treatments?


Thanks DougMac. I was considering the PB12-NSD and like what people are saying out it. Here's a question for you: Is the PB12-NSD better than the SB12-Plus for my application? I know the Plus series is better, but my gut tell me that I would like the PB12-NSD better. Also, I want to buy a sub that can grow with me, so if I get a new house with a larger living room I won't have to buy a new sub. What's the largest room I could put the PB12 and still effectively use it? 

Room treatments are out of the question. I've tried a few different sub placements, but none are great. The current place with the 60Hz drop seems to be the best compromise in terms of sound quality and aesthetics. My room eq is a real problem. I guess I just need to add on and build me a dedicated HT room. Like I have the $$ for that....

Finally, would I here a big enough difference in my room with the PB12-Plus? I like the specs and look of it better, but am having a problem justifying the added $$$.

Thanks bud!


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

​


tonyvdb said:


> I know its a bit out of range for price but for a sub there is nothing better than the SVS PB13 Ultra and would work really well in your space.
> Have you given any thought to going DIY (do it yourself) for $800 you could build a sub that would preform as well as the PB13 however you really need the proper tools to make this happen.


tonyvdb - That's just out of my price range right now. I wouldn't mind having it, but it's just too much $$$. Would the PB12-Plus be a decent "compromise?" It's still expensive, but is $400 cheaper than the Ultra and I MAY be able to talk myself into the Plus. May being the key word.

I have thought about DIY. I would thoroughly enjoy the process, but not sure I would know what I'm doing well enough to be worth the effort and money savings. Though I will certainly look into now that you mentioned it. 

Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The PB12-Plus is a good choice and is the best you can get for that amount. We have lots of knowledgeable people on this forum who would be more than willing to get you started and finished a DIY project go here for lots of information and feel free to ask any questions you may have.


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

Just for comparison purposes, anything else I should look at besides SVS? Or is that just the stupidest question ever asked on HTS? It does seem that SVS gets great reviews here (and elsewhere on the internet) I just have a problem buying something without actually hearing it. But if the reviews online and at this site are true about SVS, then I guess I need to get one. Now I just have to decide between the PB12-Plus (which really isn't in my price range) or the PB12-NSD.

Thanks everyone for the advice!!


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

eboettn;160008Here's a question for you: Is the PB12-NSD better than the SB12-Plus for my application? I know the Plus series is better said:


> I have not heard the SB12-Plus. I suggest you email SVS with your room and setup info. One of the great things about ID companies in general and SVS in particular is terrific customer service. Before I bought my PB12-NSD, I wrote off with my specs. I got a very nice response that answered my questions.
> 
> You could also consider a Rhythmik sub. They are more expensive, though, and since you're 80% HT, you may be happier with the SVS based on what I've read. I find the SVS is not slouch with music, though.
> 
> Doug


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

Here's a question for you guys - would two pb12-nsd be better than one pb12-plus for MY application? Because that would save me some money. Doug- I am going to take your advise and contact SVS. I'll let you guys know what I finally decide.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes and no, Two PB12 NSDs will give you a more even response all around the room if you place them in different spots however the PB12+ goes deeper so it depends on what your looking for. Again ask that question when you send the email to SVS they would be able to give you a better answer.


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the suggestion to contact svs directly. They lived up to their reputation. After talking with them, I've decided to go with two pb12-nsd's. I can not wait to get home and place that order.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Eric,
Coincidentally, my room is about the same measurement as yours except I'd be facing my "14.5W" wall. I contacted Ron at SVS and he recommended I go with the New PB12–Plus. 
You say your going to order two PB12-NSD's but that comes out to the same as one New PB12-Plus. And according to SVS and others here, the NEW PB12-Plus goes a lot lower so you won't run the risk of it hitting its limit with that size room. Besides, wouldn't you have to pay shipping costs on two rather than one? 

Also go to the SVS link, and click on the thread, weird sound from SB12. This guy is experiencing problems it seems when the sub receives low LFE's and it is suggested that the SB12+ is reaching its limits, so I believe the NEW PB-12 Plus is suggested. 
Anyway, give a thought before you order so as not to regret it later. 
I myself am saving for the NEW PB12-Plus. Good Luck and let us know what you decide tonight.


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

Well guys, I now have no clue what I want to do.

I was going to go with two PB12-NSD but realized that I really don't have the floor space for that. So instead of getting one, I thought I would step it up a notch and get the PB12-Plus. That's running $1,139 and $99 for shipping. Or do I just go up to the Ultra for a total of $1,599 with free shipping. I guess my question is, is the $361 or so really worth it? My gut tells me it is, but do I really WANT to spend that much money, when my original budget was only around $800.

Oh how this hobby can get out of control!!


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

It's a tough choice Eric. I'm in the same spot. I'm going to go with my conservative side and simply settle for the New PB12-Plus. Again, my budget began at $800. You know, the sky is the limit in this hobby.


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm pulling the trigger. I'm going to go with the PV12-Plus mainly because I don't really have the room for two NSD's and I don't want to spend the money for the Ultra. Now if only they provided FREE overnight shipping....I'm too impatient.


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well I envy you Eric. Wish I could pull the trigger at this time. Keep us posted on the progress when you finally get it and set it up. I can't wait to hear your results. You are buying the New PB12-Plus, not the smaller non ported PB12-Plus, right?


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey Rick, yes I am buying the NEW PB12-Plus. I can not wait. My current sub is my weakest point in my HT so I'm looking forward to some real power. I'll let everyone know my results when I get a chance to play around with it and tune it.


----------

